# Hardwareanforderungen Linux & DivX & LAN



## zirag (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,
ich bin noch relativ neu in Sachen Linux,
ich habe gerade vor kurzem einen Fileserver eingerichtet, ist ein K6-2 400Mhz PC.

Naja das nur mal nebenbei...

Also ich möchte nun noch einen Rechner im Schlafzimmer hinstellen.
Ich bekomme ein Celeron 600Mhz 512MB RAM, und den möchte ich gerne als MediaCenter haben. Auf diesem Rechner sollen keine Daten gespeichert werden. Alle Daten gehen über ein 100Mbit Netzwerk.

Nun wollt ich mal wissen, ob diese Hardware langt um z.B. DivX Filme ruckelfrei anzugucken.

Was würde mit dieser HW gehen, und was nicht ?


Als OS wollt ich denn LinuxMCE ( auf aktueller Ubuntu Basis ) nehmen

Danke schonmal,

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monaten mal GeeXboX runtergeladen (ist eine Live-CD).
Auf einem 700er Duron mit 512MB RAM und 32MB Grafikkarte konnte ich DVD's ohne Probleme abspielen (Vollbildmodus).
Auch AVI (DivX) und MPEG1 (VCD-Standard) haben keine Probleme bereitet (lagen auf der HDD).
Eigentlich auch kein Wunder, bei den Hardwareanforderungen.
Einzig WMV-Files können Probleme bereiten.
Eine Netzwerkunterstützung gibt es auch.
Ein Versuch ist es, auf Grund der Live-CD, also allemal wert. 
Das System wird in den RAM geladen, so dass man die CD auch rausnehmen kann und dafür einen Film einlegen kann.
Es lässt sich aber auch z.b. auf einen USB-Stick und anderen Medien installieren.

Ansonsten findest Du hier noch weitere Media Center Editionen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Ach ja, Du solltest Dir die Seiten zu GeeXboX in ruhe durchlesen.
Dann wirst Du z.b. auch darüber stolpern dass sich das System mit einigen IR-Fernbedienungen steuern lässt.
Ansonsten natürlich auch mit der Tastatur.
[/edit]


----------



## zirag (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich mich schon für LinuxMCE entschieden habe, falls du dachtest, das sei nur ein Oberbegriff für Media Center Distris nein es ist ein eigenes System auf Ubuntu Basis. 

Such ma bei Youtube "linuxmce" 

Mir ging es eigentlich nur darum, ob die Hardware ausreichend ist.
Danke dir schonmal, natürlich werde ich es selber testen, aber ich wollt schon mal vorher ein paar Erfahrungen hören.

Wie sieht es denn aus, langen die 100MBit LAN aus für Filme oder DVDs die auf dem Fileserver liegen ? 


Mein MCE Rechner bekommt kein CD Laufwerk oder sonstige unnütze Sachen, alles wird nachher über IR Fernbedienung gesteuert.


Achja eine Frage habe ich noch: Ist es möglich Linux nur über TV-OUT der GraKa laufen zu lassen ? 

Ich hab schon gelesen, dass es geht, 
nur wie genau macht man das? Nur den Monitor ( VGA ) in der Config löschen und einen für TV erstellen ?

Wird dann auch die Boot-Sequenz auch über TV-OUT ausgegeben ?


mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2007)

zirag hat gesagt.:


> also ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich mich schon für LinuxMCE entschieden habe,


Naja, könnte ja auch sein dass Du Dich nochmal anderweitg umsehen willst. 


> falls du dachtest, das sei nur ein Oberbegriff für Media Center Distris


Nein, dachte ich nicht. 


> Mir ging es eigentlich nur darum, ob die Hardware ausreichend ist.


Was ich so auf die Schnelle gelesen habe, dürfte Deine Hardware hart an der Grenze liegen.





> Wie sieht es denn aus, langen die 100MBit LAN aus für Filme oder DVDs die auf dem Fileserver liegen ?


Ja, langt.
Laut Wikipedia hat eine DVD 9,8 Mbit.
Sind also noch genug Reserven übrig um z.b. einen Download mit Fullspeed laufen zu haben.
Nur beim Datenaustausch innerhalb des Netzwerks könntest Du natürlich Probleme bekommen, da hierbei ja die gesamte Bandbreite ausgenutzt wird.





> Achja eine Frage habe ich noch: Ist es möglich Linux nur über TV-OUT der GraKa laufen zu lassen ?
> 
> Ich hab schon gelesen, dass es geht,
> nur wie genau macht man das? Nur den Monitor ( VGA ) in der Config löschen und einen für TV erstellen ?


Sollte funktionieren.
Ich vermute mal als Dual-Display.
Ein Monitor muss aber nicht angeschlossen/eingeschaltet sein, Linux kann auch "blind" starten.
Aber.....





> Wird dann auch die Boot-Sequenz auch über TV-OUT ausgegeben ?


.....wohl kaum.
Der Treiber wird ja erst während des Bootvorgangs geladen..... und dann wird irgendwann der X-Server gestartet.
Folglich kann die Boot-Sequenz auch nicht über den TV-Out angezeigt werden..... zumindest nicht von Anfang an.
Die "Bedienung" des MCE über ein TV, Beamer oder sonst was (via TV-OUT) funktioniert dann aber genauso wie am Monitor (richtige Konfiguration der Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt).


----------



## zirag (21. Juli 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe vorhin nen anderen Rechner bekommen, nen Athlon 2200+  damit sollte das auf jeden Fall laufen, 

hab schon Ubuntu installiert, und bin grad dabei MCE zu installieren.
Das dauert aber unwahrscheinlich lange. Naja der richtet wohl alles schön ein  

Ich werde dann nochmal ein Feedback schreiben, wenn ich es getestet habe.

Und ja: vielleicht werde ich mich nochmal anderweitig umsehen,
aber GeexBox ... da gefällt mir dieses "Cartoon-Menu" überhaupt nicht

aber die sind ja schon dabei ein neues Menu zu machen ( steht zumindest auf der ToDo List )


Bis denne 
ZiRaG


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Juli 2007)

Es spielt aber nicht nur der Codec eine Rolle wie Prozessorintensiv es wird. Auch die Videobitrate natürlich. Klar hat man bei Xvid oder sogar x264 ein wesentlich höheren CPU Gebrauch als bei Mpeg 1/2, da hier einfach stärker kompromiert wurde. Ein HDTV Video in Mpeg könnte trotzdem je nach Codec zu Festplatteno/bzw. hier LAN oder zu CPU Problemen führen.


----------



## zirag (25. Juli 2007)

Also hier mal mein Resumeé:
Ich habe am Freitag Ubuntu installiert, ca. 20°°Uhr. Dann habe ich ca. 20³°Uhr mit der Installation von LinuxMCE angefangen. Das ganze hat dann bis ca 24°° Uhr gedauert 

Naja dann ging es ans einrichten.
Alles wird über eine Admin Page eingerichtet und man hat ungefair 1Mio Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. ( sehr Anfängerunfreundlich das ganze ).
Als ich denn alles soweit es ging eingerichtet hatte ( mittlerweile 1°°Uhr ) musste ich feststellen, dass das Ding sehr unstabil und Bughaltig ist. Der Bootvorgang dauerte auch immer seeeehr lange   Also entnervt ins Bett gegangen.

Am nächsten Tag denn dachte ich mir, das kann es nicht sein... also doch mal GeeXboX runtergeladen. *wunder* das ging ja schnell --> 8MB ISO  
Ich also CD gebrannt und ins Laufwerk. WoW wtf, in ca. 10 sec war das System komplett gebootet. Ich konnte (zunächst nur) mit Tastatur steuern. Sofort alle Freigaben gefunden.

Ich dachte mir, das ist es.

Mich weiter informiert und den ISO Generator gezogen.
diese Comicschriftart erstmal durch ne vernünftige ersetzt, Shoutcast Streams aktiviert usw. 

nächster Test

Ok läuft alles, bis auf Fernbedienung....

weiter informiert

Dann musste ich erstmal SuSe installieren und LIRC zum laufen bekommen, um mir ne Config für meine Fernbedienung zu erstellen.

einige Test weiter und um ein paar CD-Rs ärmer ...
klappte dann schon einiges.

Dann musste ich mir erstmal die vorhandenen KeyBind-Configs ansehen um mir ein eigenes zu schreiben.

Nun irgendwann ging es dann alles so wie ich wollte und ich kann das Ding mit FB bedienen, hab zwar keine Rohlinge mehr, aber macht nix. Hab erst später dran gedacht, dass ich noch ein CD-RW habe und vielleicht den besser verwendet hätte.


Fazit: 
*LinuxMCE* :
lahmer Bootvorgang, Einsteiger*un*freundlich und buggy.
Aber wenn es etwas ausgereifter ist und etwas einsteigerfreundlicher ist es sicher eine sehr schöne Sache, denn es kann sogar über Relaiskarten o.ä. das Licht dimmen, wenn ein Film gestartet wird, oder Überwachungskameras steuern und noch vieles mehr ( Klimaanlage steuern usw usw.)

Also irgendwann wird das mal richtig gut.

*GeeXboX*:
sehr schneller Bootvorgang, sehr klein, braucht keine Festplatte kann aber auch installiert werden. einfache Menüführung

Was mir noch fehlt:
- dass man damit direkt ConfigFiles für LIRC erstellen kann. 
- dass er wenn man eine mp3 abspielt, er danach die nächste abspielt und nicht zurück ins Hauptmenü geht

Ich werd meinen Rechner noch in ein CD Player Gehäuse oder ähnliches bauen, mit selbstgebautem CF-Card-->IDE Adapter als Festplatte.
Hab mir grad bei eBay ne PCI RiserCard bestellt, um meine GraKa waagerecht einzubauen ( wegen flachem Gehäuse )
Und meine LCDs müssten auch bald kommen, hab ich letzte Woche ein paar bei Pollin bestellt.

Wenn interesse an Bildern zu meinem Projekt besteht oder jemand auch solch eine GeeXboX bauen will, könnt mir gern Fragen stellen. ICQ oder zirag[at]gmx[dot]de
ich schreib es extra so, wegen Spammern die Websites und Foren durchsuchen


Mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2007)

So schnell kann man seine Meinung ändern. 

Du hast Dir bestimmt die 1.0 gezogen?
Ich weiss nicht warum, aber im Archiv gibt es (auf einigen Mirrors) die 1.1.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2007)

Sehr schoen finde ich in dem Zusammenhang auch Movix/eMovix. K3B z.B. unterstuetzt das Brennen von eMovix-CDs/-DVDs welche den/die Filme(e) enthalten und eben eMovix, welches die Disc bootbar macht. Alles was zum Abspielen benoetigt wird ist mit auf der Disc, sehr schoene Sache.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Alles was zum Abspielen benoetigt wird ist mit auf der Disc, sehr schoene Sache.


Nachteil: man muss ständig aufstehen..... zumindest wenn es eine lange Nacht werden soll. 
Zumal ziarg ja auch Filme übers LAN vom Fileserver abspielen will.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2007)

Schon klar, wollt es nur mal in den Raum geworfen haben weil ich es eben ziemlich nett finde, auch wenn ich es bislang nicht nutze da ich einen XviD-faehigen DVD-Player im Wohnzimmer stehen habe. 

VLC koennte evtl. eine Moeglichkeit sein, Problem ist dass man am Server das Streaming starten muss. Eventuell gibt es mit MythTV ja eine Loesung quasi On-Demand-TV zu realisieren, aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## zirag (26. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,
also ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit GeexBox  ich warte mal auf die Version wo das neue Menu fertig ist  

Ich habe heute 3 LCDs von der Arbeit mitnehmen können, 
blaue Beleuchtung und weiße Schrift 4x20 Zeichen + Symbole oben
Habs endlich zum laufen bekommen (zunächst unter WinXP, GeexBox wird morgen getestet  )

Pollin lässt immer noch auf sich warten 

Naja ich berichte dann wieder wenn ich weiter bin

mfg


----------



## lexz (27. Juli 2007)

Hey,
meinst die Projektfotos könnteste nicht in der Galerie uppen ? Unter Fotografie dann oder so was ? Weiterhin viel Erfolg, lese gespannt weiter 

mfg

alex


----------



## zirag (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo mal wieder.

Ich habe nun GeexBox 1.1 RC3 runtergeladen und finde die schon besser.

erster Erfolg: Ich habe mein Display zum laufen bekommen(dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, die frag ich weiter unten)
die Schriftgröße kann man nun einstellen

Misserfolg: Meine LIRC Config funktioniert nicht mehr. In der 1.0 hat die noch funktioniert, das Merkwürdige ist, dass meine anders aussieht als die, die schon dabei sind.

So sieht eine aus, die schon default dabei ist:


```
begin remote

  name        R-RC6
  bits           16
  eps            30
  aeps          100

  one             0     0
  zero            0     0
  pre_data_bits   16
  pre_data       0x8001
  gap          133314
  toggle_bit_mask 0x800100A4

      begin codes
          KEY_RED                  0x018E
          KEY_HOME                 0x0066
          KEY_CLOSE                0x00CE
          KEY_TV                   0x0179
USW.................................................
```

und so sieht meine aus, die ich aber mit IRrecord(von LIRC aufgenommen) habe:


```
begin remote

  name   /etc/lircd_viewfun.conf
  flags RAW_CODES|CONST_LENGTH
  eps            30
  aeps          100

  ptrail          0
  repeat     0     0
  gap    107990

      begin raw_codes

          name POWER
             9073    4429     633     475     659     471
              684     450     661     451     656    1606
              635     477     658     472     658     476
              635    1608     683     449     635    1605
              659    1590     654     473     659    1585
              659    1605     636    1604     660    1587
              658    1606     635    1604     661    1585
              658    1606     634     475     659     471
              662     473     635     476     656     474
              658     476     635     476     658     472
              660    1586     656    1606     635    1606
              659

USW.........................................................
```

kann man bei LIRC irgendwie sagen, dass er keine RAW Codes aufnehmen soll? 
oder liegt das an meiner Fernbedienung ?

Nun zum Thema LCD
Ich habe ein 4X20 Display aber es werden nur die ersten beiden Zeilen genutzt
Nun wollte ich in der Config in Zeile 3 ein Widget mit einbinden, was aber nicht angezeigt wird (oder vielleicht auch gar nicht aufgerufen)

Wenn man im GeexBox Menü ist, zeigt er ja "Geexbox 1.1 Open Media Center" an(läuft durch die erste Zeile) und in der zweiten Zeile füllt sich die Zeile mit ">>>>..."

Es ist aber nirgendwo in der LCD4Linux.conf angegeben

Stattdessen ist in der Mplayer.conf folgender Eintrag
bg-banner="GeeXboX 1.1 Open Media Center"

Wo finde ich denn die Datei, die lcd4linux sagt, dass er "bg-banner" anzeigen soll?

die lcd4linux.conf sieht so aus:


```
Widget MPlayerFileName {
    class 'Text'
    expression mplayer('ID_FILENAME')
    width LCD_WIDTH
    align 'M'
    speed 400
    update tick
}

Widget MPlayerTimeBar {
    class       'Bar'
    expression  mplayer('ID_VIDEO_PERCENT')
    length      LCD_WIDTH
    max         100
    direction   'E'
    update      100
}

Widget MPlayerTimeElapsed {
    class       'Text'
    expression  mplayer('ID_TIME_ELAPSED')
    width       LCD_WIDTH
    align       'R'
    update      tick
}

Widget MPlayerTimeTotal {
    class       'Text'
    expression  mplayer('ID_LENGTH')
    width       LCD_WIDTH
    align       'R'
    update      tick
}

Widget CPU {
    class  'Text'
    expression  uname('machine')
    prefix 'CPU '
    width  LCD_WIDTH
    align  'L'
    update tick
}

Layout MPlayer {
    Row1 {
        Col1  'MPlayerFileName'
    }
    Row2 {
        Col1  'MPlayerTimeBar'
    }
    Row3 {
        Col1  'CPU'
    }
}

Layout MPlayerTime {
    Row1 {
        Col1  'MPlayerTimeElapsed'
    }
    Row2 {
        Col1  'MPlayerTimeTotal'
    }
}


Layout 'MPlayer'
```

Das Widget CPU hab ich selber hinzugefügt, aber wie gesagt es wird nicht angezeigt.

Ich möchte aber eigentlich auch nur, dass im Hauptmenü Zeile 3 und 4 benutzt werden,
wo muss ich da überall Einträge vornehmen 


Ich hoffe ich hab alles einigermaßen verständlich geschrieben

Mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du Linux MCE jetzt eine Weile genutzt? Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen damit?
Ich plane naemlich jetzt auch eine alte Kiste damit auszustatten um den ollen DVD-Player zu ersetzen.


----------

